# 5 rolls royce on a 747



## JimVT

quantas passenger jet ferries a engine under the wing. with passengers.
http://www.flightradar24.com/blog/how-qantas-ferried-an-engine-on-the-wing-of-a-747/


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Cool, thanks


----------



## JimVT

[/IMG]


----------

